# Interactive Brokers Group (IBKR)



## braintootired (Nov 4, 2013)

As a client, should I be worried that insiders have been steadily unloading this? They're not selling much, but every time I check someone's selling.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe they're buying into one of the Cdn big banks? Higher rates, higher fees, hidden fees = higher profits? Even dirt cheap Questrade charges 5x as much for a trade


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Also, the stock is up quite a bit in the past year, maybe they are just cashing in some gains.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I think the much more important information is their financial statements. If you're a customer, I suggest reviewing those every quarter and paying attention to

a) capital levels
b) size of customer accounts (watch in case they're rapidly shrinking = clients pulling funds)

Very important numbers, and only takes a few minutes to analyze. Put them in a spreadsheet and track them


----------

